
Show HN: SponsorWhale Beta – Make money sharing products you love - nicksiscoe
https://www.sponsorwhale.com/
======
nicksiscoe
Hi HN, I'm developing SponsorWhale primarily with the goal of helping content
creators monetize their content regardless of their size. Here's how it works:

1) Enter any Amazon product URL and write a tweet-length review of the product
2) Share the link through your content 3) You make money as an affiliate when
someone purchases the product

The Beta lacks in some important functionalities like detailed analytics, but
I wanted to get the MVP out there to make sure this is something small content
creators really want (I suspect they do based on interviews I've conducted).

Ultimately in its current state it's just a super simple way to do affiliate
marketing, but I plan on building a user-base of small content creators for
which brands can create custom, high-paying affiliate opportunities.

Looking for criticism.

